# looking for construction equipment



## sawzall (Jan 12, 2012)

I am looking for some construction equipment.

Mainly excavator and a dozer and a tandem dump truck or two.

either 50s-60s or 80s eras.

what out there might work and be in scale?

saw the norscot construction mini cat 315 excavator but kinda hard to find.

want something prebuilt with no painting. Cheap

thanks guys


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sawzall said:


> I am looking for some construction equipment.
> 
> Mainly excavator and a dozer and a tandem dump truck or two.
> 
> ...



Why double post?
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=11788
One post is good?


----------



## sawzall (Jan 12, 2012)

this one is for ideas of what is available on the net and in stores and the one in the buy sell is to maybe find something someone is trying to get rid of.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sawzall said:


> this one is for ideas of what is available on the net and in stores and the one in the buy sell is to maybe find something someone is trying to get rid of.



OK, sorry, I did not notice that.


----------



## sawzall (Jan 12, 2012)

thats cool.

though of the ghq but its costly and i dont know if i have the skill


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

The selection is petty small for N Scale sadly. There are a lot of looking for cheap prebuilt construction equipment.


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Xnats said:


> The selection is petty small for N Scale sadly.


No pun intended lol.

But the local shop has some stuff, I'll take pics when I run by later this week.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Maruka-1-150-Scale-128303-3G-Bull-Dozer-with-Rear-p/mrk-128303-3g.htm
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/GHQ-N-53010-C-631-E-Scraper-Kit-p/ghq-53010.htm


----------



## sawzall (Jan 12, 2012)

I did manage to get a norscot excavator. Now I want to make ruts in my dirt which will be plaster. How can I use the tracks to make ruts without getting plaster stuck all over the excavator? or will it come right off with soaking in water?


----------



## sawzall (Jan 12, 2012)

update---
I used some kind of paper mache product from hobby lobby and it didnt dry nearly as fast as hydrocal. the stuff wanted to stick to the wheels and tracks but used cooking spray and it worked fine.


----------

